# Streaming iTunes over your network



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

--UPDATE: This app has since been pulled at the request of Apple. Something about the app being in contravention of a licensing agreement. Great fun for anyone who snagged a copy before the door closed. 
----------

Found this helpful little plug-in for iTunes and thought I would share. It's called iCommune and it lets you do what Apple has been promising, but has yet to unveil--and that's sharing and streaming iTunes over your LAN.* 

Here's the link via VersionTracker: http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=17772&db=mac

*Requisite legal disclaimer: Streaming and sharing of this nature relates strictly to legally aquired music


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------

